# 75g assistance.



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

can i ask how much you paid for the 75g? i thought standard size for 75's were 48Lx18xWx21H? been looking into getting one myself. 

i currently have a 56g Tall. the 24" is a pita for scaping purposes.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I paid 100$ from a guy on craigslist, who turned out to live pretty much next door to me lol.

Its a hagen brand tank, but I can't find the tank online to compare sizes too. I haven't seen another tank of these dimensions on there website. I would assume its considered a 75. When I type these external dimensions into a aquarium calculator i get 79.5 or so gallons.

The 24" in height would be fine if I had some depth as well. If the tank was 24" high, but 20" - 24" in depth than I can see lots of opportunity for scaping.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

hrm, i've not come across a tank 24" D yet. seems like it would be very 'cube' like to me then, but i guess it'd depend on how long it was. 

i think the 2nd tank would be easier to do, since it's less plants. you might just have to have a deeper substrate??


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I know, you probably wouldnt see a tank 24" deep. Im just speaking hypothetically. 

Im not really looking for "easy", im just wondering what kind of things I could think about when it comes to scaping a tank like this one.

I was thinking to get something like the first picture, I could back my substrate high up to the back of the tank. Probably use a HC carpet, with something nice and tall across the back. I'm not sure how to go about doing the tree trunks, since bark usualy isn't a great idea in the aquarium. Or at least, as far as i've heard it isn't.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

fyi - 120G = 48"L and 24"D 

one big ass tank!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, bark in tanks tends to be for a short-term tank, but I have heard something to the effect of treating it with hydrogen peroxide (?) as a preservative to help it stick around for some time. There's always making your own 'trees', like HX67 does.

Also, in the first picture, they have a mirror as a background to help create depth.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

defiesexistence said:


> Yeah, bark in tanks tends to be for a short-term tank, but I have heard something to the effect of treating it with hydrogen peroxide (?) as a preservative to help it stick around for some time. There's always making your own 'trees', like HX67 does.
> 
> Also, in the first picture, they have a mirror as a background to help create depth.


Im a DIY kinda guy, but I dont know if I could make my own trees look at all good lol. Ill keep looking around for more ideas.

That mirror thing is a great idea.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

The forest looking tank is amazing! The other one is just ok


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the forest one also. But, keep in mind that the forest layout was a grand prize winner. Its the only example I could find of what im shooting for. Anything I do wont look as good as that, atleast not at first (but most likely never lol)


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

here's a few others along the same line. I'd love to see someone give this a try.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats what I would like to go for.

My main issue is finding a way to mimic the bark.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

My new tank is pretty boxy as well having the dimensions of: 4'L x 2'D x 21"H (105g). The tank in the first pic is AWESOME!! I am going for the "wooded" look as well, only my tank will go from woods to a sandy beach area lined with Downoi. Kinda like this, I hope:








I was messin with paint a little bit. There are better pics, and descriptions and things in my signature if you're interested. Still need to get the wood, a carpeting plant and some Downoi, and my sand and it'll be done.

Oh yeah, no need to mimic the bark of trees. Just go out for a walk and collect some. The piece I keep in my tank came that way, and the bark on it is real!


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Maybe try an aquarium safe clearcoat to keep the bark intact?


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats cool, i've always been weary about putting bark in the aquarium.

But, I did find some other posts on line supporting that it can work. Suggestions were that it should be soaked in a mild bleach solution over nice, then boiled, dryed.. yada yada yada.

I'll probably set up my old 10g tank, run some cheap fish and some sticks with bark on them for a few weeks or months and see how that goes before I start it on a larger scale.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I soaked my wood for 3 weeks in my kids' pool. I just did weekly w.c's using my old tank water. When I was ready for it, it was too big to boil so I used a scrub brush and scrubbed the piece under hot water and threw it in the tank. Never had a single fish die from it, although, there are some woods that you should not put into your tank. As long as you can discern between differences to avoid collecting them, whatever you pick should do well as a centerpiece in your tank. There are TONS of recommended readings by searching Internet Explorer for: "wood not to be used in an aquarium." Good luck.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I've learned what woods to and not to use over the years. Its only the bark that concerns me. But with a little research and some help from this and other forums (with alot of conflicting replies I might add though lol) it seems that the only way I can be sure is to try it out.

Im going to save this "forest" aquascape for another tank though. I would like to get a 30 gallon euro tank and do it in one of those. Ill set the whole thing up without fish for a while and see how the bark and wood react in the water. If it works out for a bit, then ill start adding fish and plants.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like your first inspiration and had a good time hunting down information on it. Have you seen this link with the dimensions and plant list? 60"longx20"deepx24" tall.
http://www.blueaquarium.org/2011/05/iaplc-2010-ada-contest-2010-world-ranking-no-1-27/
And here is an analysis of the design.
http://www.scapefu.com/2011/08/08/analysis-of-2010-iaplc-winner/

I am not sure mirrors were used but the lighting of the photograph seems quite important.

And this is one of my favorite wood land themed tanks from this year. 
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/5280-shiratani-ravine-adist-iaplc-2011-29-a.html. Perhaps you can see how the diameter and structure of the wood enhanced the effect.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

^I really like the 2nd link! I have known about the golden rule etc and have loosely tried to apply the principles to my tanks but I really liked how the author applied them to the photo. I think I will try this on my own tank.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

btw, did you ever start a journal for this tank? i hope you did!


----------

